# Morocco on icampsites usb



## kaps (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm happy using my campsites usb when not online, but can't figure how to get the map option for Morocco? If it's not "there" I guess I'll have to do a printed/handwritten version before we go. 

Another Morroco question, is it worth £45 to add Morroco to Tom Tom? If campsites are difficult to find without gps I figure it is worth it, but there don't seem to be many roads for £45 !

Thanks for any tips
Pam


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Pam,
Can't help with any advice about Morocco but, just to confirm that you're not doing anything daft, I don't think you can search by map for Moroccan sites.

However, you can find them by 'search by filter' and then select Morocco from the drop down list of countries. Currently there are 36 sites in the list.

Bill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I never bothered with sat nav... Roads are easy enough, campsites are very easy to find, either other campers will tell you or locals will point you in the direction.. 
It's not like your driving around huge cities like London... Even Marrakech was easy enough....


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

I paid £45 two years ago for the TomTom map of Morocco and quite frankly it was a waste of money, wasn't even as detailed as the paper map.
Clyde


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We actually found the tomtom map quite useful, we used it alongside the CC-Infos and Campercontact POI's of Morocco to pinpoint campsites and guardian parking.

Pete


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Personally found the TomTom map worth every penny. Partly because I have no 'other half' in the passenger seat to read a map and partly because some of the signs were in Arabic (most also showed French though).

It was very accurate and served me well for three months. On one occasion I only had the co-ordinates for a mechanic in Agadir and would never have found him without it. 

It took me straight to the 'guarded camping' in Marrakesh allowing me to concentrate on negotiating through the cars, bikes, donkeys, carts and jaywalking pedestrians :lol: 

Have a great trip it's a wonderful country to explore.

Jed


----------

